# Iver Johnson crankarm removal



## John D. Williams (Mar 31, 2018)

This nut is frozen, even after penetrating oil soak. I guess it is normal thread not reversed? I've tried tapping it with hammer and screwdriver so far. Any suggestions? It's a pre-1910 Iver Johnson.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 31, 2018)

you are correct... Left to loosen on that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aussie (Mar 31, 2018)

If you have a torch I would suggest heating it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2018)

I made a slotted tool.  That’s the only way to get it off both by notches turning at the same time. Pounding on one is not enough. A Large handle for torque makes smooth work out of it,   Yes It’s reversed threaded.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 31, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Yes It’s reversed threaded



sorry, have to correct to avoid damage. When the nut is on the drive side, it is regular right hand threads, not left handed. Unscrew it counter clock wise.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 31, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> sorry, have to correct to avoid damage. When the nut is on the drive side, it is regular right hand threads, not left handed. Unscrew it counter clock wise.



Sorry,,,IF You Tap It,,,,Do It on Both Sides; 1 and 1 Towards the Left Both!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## John D. Williams (Mar 31, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Sorry,,,IF You Tap It,,,,Do It on Both Sides; 1 and 1 Towards the Left Both!!!
> Good Luck!





ivrjhnsn said:


> sorry, have to correct to avoid damage. When the nut is on the drive side, it is regular right hand threads, not left handed. Unscrew it counter clock wise.



Thanks; by the way how do I get to your IJ collection that you mention?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2018)

My Iver came with this tool set. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> sorry, have to correct to avoid damage. When the nut is on the drive side, it is regular right hand threads, not left handed. Unscrew it counter clock wise.



Thank you iver monitor...my bad lol.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 31, 2018)

I made a tool out of a heavy duty paint scraper with the right thickness to the blade. I ground the chisel end flat and a notch out of the center of the blade to clear the crank bolt. Though the handle was a nice one, for leverage, I used a pair of vise grips on the blade close to the nut.

If you can find it, the best penetrating oil I've found is Zep 45 or Zep PLS. The latter also works MUCH better than WD40 as a protectant. Not cheap, but they're big cans and every last drop comes out of them, so they last a long time. I used it in in a previous life as a marine mechanic and if soaking a couple of applications didn't free it, you were going to need a torch or angle grinder. However, that's more a general knowledge thing as that doesn't look too corroded to me.


----------



## John D. Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

Well, thank you for all the replies! As I mentioned, I am getting this bike back on the road for a friend. Since I am not experienced, nor have the needed equipment, for making a tool for this, or for torching it, would anyone be willing to let me "rent" theirs, i.e. I pay postage from and back to you, and a user fee? You would have my address so you would "know where to find me" haha. It's the only solution I can think of for this. I guess PM me if interested.


----------



## John D. Williams (Apr 2, 2018)

John D. Williams said:


> Well, thank you for all the replies! As I mentioned, I am getting this bike back on the road for a friend. Since I am not experienced, nor have the needed equipment, for making a tool for this, or for torching it, would anyone be willing to let me "rent" theirs, i.e. I pay postage from and back to you, and a user fee? You would have my address so you would "know where to find me" haha. It's the only solution I can think of for this. I guess PM me if interested.



As it turns out, I am able to loosen the other side to get some motor or crankcase oil into the BB, and this should be enough to get the bike going, to loosen up the existing grease. The crankarm was turning well anyway.


----------



## DanielKj (May 6, 2018)

Once you get the outside nut off, mine is not on the driver side, what do you do next?  I cant seem to get the crank arm off.


----------



## DanielKj (May 6, 2018)

Once you get the outside nut off, mine is not on the driver side, what do you do next? I cant seem to get the crank arm off.
does any one have a video?


----------

